# wlan router | gigaset se105 dsl/cable



## catchon (17. Oktober 2003)

guten morgen,
ich bin am verzweifeln! ich wollte eine einstellung auf meinem router vornehmen (im konfigurationsmenü) und jetzt lässt sich dieses scheissteil nicht mehr ansteuern! es handelt sich um einen siemens gigaset se105 dsl/cable. die ip lautet 192.168.2.1 (so steht es in der anleitung).
ich habe den router schon ausgesteckt und, und , und..... der lässt mich einfach nicht mehr drauf..... kann mir jemand helfen?

gruss


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. Oktober 2003)

Hast du vielleicht die IP-Adresse umgestellt? Welche IP-Adressen hast du in deinem Netzwerk? Wenn die Adressen nicht 192.168.2.*** sind, hast du wahrscheinlich auch am Router eine andere IP.

cu tirolausserfern


----------

